# Low tech pico tank no heater- what plants?



## neelhound (29 Aug 2010)

I just need one cryptocoryne-sized plant and a moss/foreground plant that do not need high light and CO2 and can be in an unheated tank. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## Garuf (29 Aug 2010)

Almost any moss will be suitable, you could even experiment with the larger mosses and use them as stems. 
What do you mean by crypt sized? Do you mean like c. parva or something like c. balansae?


----------



## neelhound (31 Aug 2010)

Thanks,Haha that was a silly way to describe a size,i meant wendti size.I think i'll get four leafed clover and decide the medium sized plant later. If the marsilea doesn't do well i'll move it to my planted tank and get some moss to replace it


----------



## Mxx (14 Sep 2011)

Pelia moss and I believe Elodea should do okay, that's what I'm trying out in mine, until I get a spare heater.


----------

